# Water Cycling .50 Ammonia 0 Nitrites 0 Nitrates



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Recommendations? Is .50 Ammonia harmful enough for fish that I need to change it? I've already previously done a water change.

Thanks


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ammonia readings above 0.25 would be harmful and water change would be needed. 
Is your 32 gal tank also cycling? If it is a mature or cycled tank (32 gal) then why not put some of the filter material from it into the filter area of the 55gal? This would help speed the maturing process of the 55 gal.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

My apologies, You only have the 55gal right? In any event, your ammonia reading is high. What test kit are you using? I would only feed once a day or every other day and only what they eat in in one minute. I would use a good dechlorinator such as PRIME or AMQUEL+ for new water that was going into the aquarium.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

1077 said:


> My apologies, You only have the 55gal right? In any event, your ammonia reading is high. What test kit are you using? I would only feed once a day or every other day and only what they eat in in one minute. I would use a good dechlorinator such as PRIME or AMQUEL+ for new water that was going into the aquarium.


Yes, I only have a 55 gallon. I will do another water change and have been feeding very little in the last few days, they seem quite hungry but I assume they'll be alright. I am using API Freshwater Master Test Kit. I was also wondering what you guys thought of "Tetra Safe Start". It's supposed to include the beneficial bacteria and cut cycling down to half the time, here is a link - tell me what you think, tysm.

Product Catalog


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am not a big fan of the many potions,or in my view,,, snake oils out there that promise to speed the maturing process and have always used a dechlorinator such as the two mentioned . 
Seeding the aquarium with filter material from a disease free existing aquarium is the only other thing I would use in my aquarium other than dechlorinator. 
I have heard success stories with product ..BIOSPIRA but have also heard not so good results as well. That product needs to be refridgerated in order to keep bacteria alive and perhaps shipping and handling issues (not keeping it cool) had something to do with those who had less than desired results. I am certain that there are those out there who would report success with this product or that product. I am merely offering my opinion on what has worked for me. 
Five danios or five barbs would have been a better choice as far as using fish for nitrogen cycle but you have eleven. You will need to monitor the levels in the aquarium closely so that ammonia levels do not rise to lethal levels and kill the fish. Were it me,,, and it's not. I would take a small pinch of flake food and crumble it up in the palm of my hand about a dime size amount. I would offer this amount once,, every other day until ..ammonia,and nitrites read zero for a week and nitrAtes appeared.The fish will not starve and water quality will be somewhat easier considering the number of fish, to control.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

1077 said:


> I am not a big fan of the many potions,or in my view,,, snake oils out there that promise to speed the maturing process and have always used a dechlorinator such as the two mentioned .
> Seeding the aquarium with filter material from a disease free existing aquarium is the only other thing I would use in my aquarium other than dechlorinator.
> I have heard success stories with product ..BIOSPIRA but have also heard not so good results as well. That product needs to be refridgerated in order to keep bacteria alive and perhaps shipping and handling issues (not keeping it cool) had something to do with those who had less than desired results. I am certain that there are those out there who would report success with this product or that product. I am merely offering my opinion on what has worked for me.
> Five danios or five barbs would have been a better choice as far as using fish for nitrogen cycle but you have eleven. You will need to monitor the levels in the aquarium closely so that ammonia levels do not rise to lethal levels and kill the fish. Were it me,,, and it's not. I would take a small pinch of flake food and crumble it up in the palm of my hand about a dime size amount. I would offer this amount once,, every other day until ..ammonia,and nitrites read zero for a week and nitrAtes appeared.The fish will not starve and water quality will be somewhat easier considering the number of fish, to control.


Thank you, I believe Im going to create a thread on Biospora opinions. Apparently the new stuff does NOT need to be refrigerated. My Ammonia has been stable at .50 but I have no nitrites (3 days in) I understand 5-6 barbs would of been better and I told my dad that but he doesn't believe in tank cycling although I show him it's hiiiighly rec. to keep your water parameters and few fish in the tank during it. He talked me into 10 fish...although he had raised a very large amount of fish while he was a kid.


----------

